# Dry Feet



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I let my birds take a bath 3 times a week. My birds that are 3 years and younger always have nice red feet. My older birds feet dont always look as red. They always look dry. This might seem like a dumb question but do you need to put anything on OB feet to moisturize them?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I noticed that one of my birds (only 9 weeks old) has dry flaky feet/legs too. Is there anything herbal one can add to the bathwater to help with dryness?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Healthy pigeons have >>> warm...clean...feet....By clean I mean no droppings sticking to them...If you do not give them a bath for 2 or 3 days,their feet should be poop free...As humans,especially women,the older they get,the dryer the skin...Women spend big $$$ to keep their skin soft and smooth....I wouldn`t worry about the birds to much...If they are healthy,leave them alone...Alamo


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I keep a very clean loft and spray for lice, mites, and such so I wasn't worried about that. I was thinking it was more of an age thing but wasn't sure. So what is it you see their feet getting rubbed down with at the pigeon shows?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

At shows they put vaseline or oil on the feet to make them shiny and red. 
I have also noticed that some of my older breeders have lighter pink, more dusty looking feet/legs. I think in that case, it is just from age. But if your birds normally have bright red feet, and all of a sudden some of them have flakey skin, it could be mites. Red mites get on their feet and cause them to "tapdance", especially at night on the perches. Scaley mites will get on their feet and cause the skin to look flakey/scaley, and kinda gross if it's really bad. You can put oil on the feet and legs daily until they go back to normal. The oil smothers the mites so they can't breathe, and die.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Like I said before, I think it is just an age thing. At 10 years old their feet would start to look a little aged.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The oil works really well. I use olive oil. Just be sure a wipe off any excess so that it doesn't get on their feathers.
You can buy perch oil to rub on the perches.Probably a good idea to spray the loft and nesting boxes.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> At shows they put vaseline or oil on the feet to make them shiny and red.
> I have also noticed that some of my older breeders have lighter pink, more dusty looking feet/legs. I think in that case, it is just from age. But if your birds normally have bright red feet, and all of a sudden some of them have flakey skin, it could be mites. Red mites get on their feet and cause them to "tapdance", especially at night on the perches. Scaley mites will get on their feet and cause the skin to look flakey/scaley, and kinda gross if it's really bad. You can put oil on the feet and legs daily until they go back to normal. The oil smothers the mites so they can't breathe, and die.


Can that happen to indoor birds who aren't exposed to outside birds ever? My 2 mo old birds seem a bit young to have dry feet because of age. 
I haven't seen any mites on them at all--just played with them last night and I usually "preen" them a bit while they're out. They do tapdance sometimes (never at night,) but I thought it was the same "happy dance" that their dad has always done (and he has never had parasites.)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Libis...Yes.
It's difficult to see mites as they are the size of a pin head. That's the mistake folks make, as I have done as well, I thought that because I wouldn't see them, the birds didn't have mites.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Charis said:


> Libis...Yes.
> It's difficult to see mites as they are the size of a pin head. That's the mistake folks make, as I have done as well, I thought that because I wouldn't see them, the birds didn't have mites.


Well, I'll see what we've got for oil tonight. I better look over everybody and see what they look like too. Hope the diamond doves don't have it or I'll have quite the task coming (they're pretty wild.) 
Think it could've spread to the parakeet too? I'm going to guess yes.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Libis said:


> Well, I'll see what we've got for oil tonight. I better look over everybody and see what they look like too. Hope the diamond doves don't have it or I'll have quite the task coming (they're pretty wild.)
> *Think it could've spread to the parakeet too? *I'm going to guess yes.


I'm sorry to tell you it could.

Might be a good idea to spray the cages, boxes and everything down and every three weeks until they are under control. It's such a pain, I know.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, I had a couple parakeets inside once. They got scaley mites on their feet and cere. Putting oil on there everyday cleared it right up


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I use mineral oil on the feets.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

What product would you use on the cages etc? These are all indoor birds who live in my and other family members' rooms.

I only have canola oil right now--so I put it on the affected birds' feet. Sure made them pretty lol. The little boy wasn't thrilled about his "pedicure."


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I've been covering both of my 2 month olds' feet in oil for the last couple of days. Seeing no change. The feet don't look as horribly scary as some that I've seen online--but enough to have me worried. A few of the scales are lifted up such that they poke straight out perpendicular to the leg. On the little male this along the top of one toe and on the little female it's along the back of one leg. 

I'm going to try and fix this with the oil method. How bad should I watch for to make a trip to the vet necessary?

I've heard of adding tea tree oil to the cooking oil to make it more effective--is this effective and what are the proportions of tea tree and canola?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If it is mites ivomec wormer applied to the feet will kill them Use a cotton swab and wear latex gloves. vasoline and such will work But it will take longer. BUT if the feet are not getting scaley looking you just have dry feet


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

re lee said:


> If it is mites ivomec wormer applied to the feet will kill them Use a cotton swab and wear latex gloves. vasoline and such will work But it will take longer. BUT if the feet are not getting scaley looking you just have dry feet


Like I said--the scales were sticking straight out like a pine cone in just a couple of places but it's starting to go away now. (It wasn't very bad yet when I noticed it.) 
How long should I use the oil to be sure all the mite eggs are dead too when they hatch?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, I never did find the answer as to how long I should keep going to kill the second generation. Thought I was good to go and it looks like they're back. The birds have started dancing again all of the sudden along with the feet looking dryer today. I don't have any Ivermectin--so we're headed to the vet's Tuesday when he gets back. I hope this hasn't gotten spread to any of the other birds X(


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Libis said:


> Well, I never did find the answer as to how long I should keep going to kill the second generation. Thought I was good to go and it looks like they're back. The birds have started dancing again all of the sudden along with the feet looking dryer today. I don't have any Ivermectin--so we're headed to the vet's Tuesday when he gets back. I hope this hasn't gotten spread to any of the other birds X(


You can get some tea tree oil At walmart or walgreens It stinks but it will work. Also check you mite have some red mites. and even nats but sacles It probably needs treatment. Might spray your perches for a safe guard


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

re lee said:


> You can get some tea tree oil At walmart or walgreens It stinks but it will work. Also check you mite have some red mites. and even nats but sacles It probably needs treatment. Might spray your perches for a safe guard


No red mites or anything visible besides dry looking feet and birdies beginning to hop and dance again. 

What product is best for spraying indoor cage perches? I've never had this problem before. The last parasite problem we had was guinea pig lice years and years ago. I don't even remember what we used on her--it was probably a kitten spray or something.


----------

